# Characters from the TV show 'Reba'



## Piper (Jun 5, 2011)

Just guess what type any of the characters from Reba are


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know, but I really liked the show. 

I'd guess Cheyanne is ESFP. Kira is INXX. Reba is an XXFX. Barbara Jean is ESFX. Van is ESTP???? Brock is EXXX. 

So, I guess my analysis is useless considering I couldn't figure out most of the letters.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

My niece has been watching this show non-stop for the past couple weeks (and because I'm always watching her, so have I), so I thought I'd take a crack at typing the characters.

Reba - ISTJ
Brock - ESTP
Barbara Jean - ESFJ
Cheyenne - ENFP
Van - ESFP
Keira - INFJ


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Reba - ENTP (She's sarcastic but nice & helpful [Fe] to everyone, including Barbara Jean)
Barbara Jean - ENFP
Cheyenne - ESFP 
Van - ESTP 
Keira - INTx


----------

